# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How-To] How to unban from overwatch ?

## kikibbpig

Is there anyway to unban from overwatch ? :Frown:

----------


## CreativeXtent

nope, and they will ban your new game if you buy it as well.

----------


## aiTMaster

just go play paladins LUL

----------


## basshead4ever

> Is there anyway to unban from overwatch ?


Change your IP, Change your MAC Address, Change your HDD HWID.

Mac Changer: Technitium MAC Address Changer | A Freeware Utility To Spoof MAC Address Instantly
HWID Changer: [Release] HWID Changer (Bypass HWID Ban without making Bootable VHD) - MPGH - MultiPlayer Game Hacking & Cheats

Don't know why these numnuts are telling you otherwise.

----------


## joshcake

Do people get IP bans?

I've been banned multiple times from overwatch for hacking, but I dont think they have ever IP banned me?
I've been able to play on multiple new accounts...?

----------


## lostsk8r

Crazy cause in WOW if you got banned they'd just tell you to buy another license and play again, seems odd they would auto ban you if you buy another OW. Sure they watch you after a ban, ip wise, at least in my WOW experience but if you play legit they didnt bother ya on new account.

----------


## ShadowAlw

They dont ban HWID anymore, just account bans.

----------

